# S5100 sound system



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the S5100 Series Sound Sysytem from P.H. Hobbies ?. I was given a new one today from a friend at a train show. He did not know anything about. Any help or info appreciated. Travis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Search for PH Hobbies.... they are long gone. 

Stan Cedarleaf may have some stuff on it, also George Schreyer's site. 

Stan advertises here, search for him... and if you don't have George's website bookmarked, do it, basically the "bible" for many of us. I've read it cover to cover 3 times. 

Greg


----------

